# CS.GO Ping Problem - instabiler Ping



## clint93 (4. August 2015)

Hallo Forum, 
ich wohne sehr abgelegen und habe deshalb auch eine sehr schlechte Internetverbindung. (1500-1700 kommt an)
Vor 5 Jahren habe ich das zocken aufgegeben, da es einfach keinen Spaß macht mit einem 150-200er Ping. 

Neulich habe ich das Zocken wieder ausprobiert, und es ging erstaunlich gut. Wenn kein anderer im Internet surft und das Wlan am Handy aus ist, schaffe ich einen 70-90er Ping, was mich sehr erfreut hat. 
Aber seit einigen Tagen geht gar nichts mehr, keiner ist im Internet und ich habe trotzdem einen Ping von 150-200.
Woran kann das liegen? Es scheint so als ob sich von heute auf morgen etwas geändert hat.
Liegt es an Windows? Neue Updates die auf einmal mehr Internet ziehen? 

Zur Info, ich habe nur Wlan am PC.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Brehministrator (4. August 2015)

Ich würde eher tippen, dass es an deinem Internet-Anbieter liegt. Solche Anbieter ändern regelmäßig etwas an der Route, die die Datenpakete von dir bis nach draußen zurücklegen - z.B. je nach aktueller Auslastung, oder aufgrund von Bauarbeiten bzw. neuen Anschlüssen. Ich befürchte, du kannst da selbst nicht viel dran ändern, weil es nicht in deinem Ermessen liegt 

Im Extremfall könnte es auch an deinem WLAN liegen. Wenn da viele Störungen auf dem Kanal sind, kann das zu einem hohen Ping führen. Kannst du den PC mal testweise per Kabel an den Router anschließen? So könnte man diese Fehlerquelle schon mal ausschließen


----------



## clint93 (4. August 2015)

Wir sind bei der Telekom, da dürfte man ja wohl solche Schwankungen nicht erwarten oder? 
Leider kann ich es nicht probieren, hab nicht so ein langes Lankabel.

Noch eine Frage.
Ich wohne noch bei meinen Eltern, und die wollen nicht umsteigen auf LTE.
Könnte ich nur für mich LTE bei Vodafone o.ä. bestellen?
Also das ich für mich meinen eigenen Router habe? 
Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Brehministrator (4. August 2015)

Da LTE ja "aus der Luft" kommt, sind ja eine Kabelarbeiten am Haus dafür nötig, deshalb würde das selbstverständlich so gehen. Der Router könnte dann z.B. direkt neben deinem PC stehen.

Bedenke aber, dass LTE meines Wissens auch nicht die besten Ping-Zeiten hat. Das Signal muss ja erst das Mobilfunknetz durchlaufen, bevor es überhaupt im Internet ankommt. Google da mal etwas (z.B. "LTE Ping" oder so), und überlege dir gut, ob dir die gebotene Leistung ausreicht.


----------

